# Soundcloud thread



## Joseph (Apr 2, 2013)

Post your soundcloud. Follow others the way you want to be followed 
whoisheadley's sounds on SoundCloud - Hear the world​


----------



## moderan (Apr 2, 2013)

Soundcloud has a nice player and all but the selection is extremely limited. I don't use it much.
Your stuff sounds okay. I'm not much for hip-hop.
Here's my "cloud"


----------



## Joseph (Apr 2, 2013)

moderan said:


> Soundcloud has a nice player and all but the selection is extremely limited. I don't use it much.
> Your stuff sounds okay. I'm not much for hip-hop.
> Here's my "cloud"


Thanks man, appreciate it. I love your track "Word". Sounds like  jazz mixed with some funk and alternative. Seriously thought it was awesome. I followed.


----------



## moderan (Apr 2, 2013)

Well, thank you. Much appreciated. I genrehop 
Followed you back.


----------



## Travers (Apr 2, 2013)

Not normally much of a hip-hop fan, but that's great Joseph! Very 'Ugly Duckling'!


----------



## Jeko (Apr 2, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/treble-7

I play around with electronic music and repost stuff I like.


----------



## moderan (Apr 2, 2013)

I gather none of it is original? All remakes/mashups? It sounds good...


----------



## Joseph (Apr 2, 2013)

Cadence said:


> https://soundcloud.com/treble-7
> 
> I play around with electronic music and repost stuff I like.



I really loved Dreaming On You. I loved the sample, it was so 80's. And the build up to the drop was classic and timed to perfection. I followed, keep up the good work.


----------



## Joseph (Apr 2, 2013)

Travers said:


> Not normally much of a hip-hop fan, but that's great Joseph! Very 'Ugly Duckling'!



I'm glad you enjoyed man, really. That's the first time I've heard that one haha. As of late I have recently purchased studio time and exclusive beats from a producer. Hopefully will have some new stuff to show you guys soon. I'm just trying to find my style you know?


----------



## Jeko (Apr 3, 2013)

> I gather none of it is original? All remakes/mashups? It sounds good...



Yeah, just me, my MP3 player and Virtual DJ (and whatever other tech I can pick up cheap)



> I really loved Dreaming On You. I loved the sample, it was so 80's. And the build up to the drop was classic and timed to perfection. I followed, keep up the good work.



Thanks. I might try mixing up more rave/relaxing stuff; the effect is really cool.


----------



## Raptor980 (Apr 10, 2013)

Here's my Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/raptor980music/

I make my own music and occasionally remix tracks with LMMS (Linux Multimedia Studio), a free DAW.


----------



## TheWritingWriter (May 15, 2013)

Here is a link to my husband's soundcloud back when he was 15. I DO have permission from him to post this, just by the way! He wants me to emphasize that he was younger, and not as well developed as he is now. Blah, blah.


----------



## Staff Deployment (May 23, 2013)

moderan said:


> Soundcloud has a nice player and all but the selection is extremely limited. I don't use it much.
> Your stuff sounds okay. I'm not much for hip-hop.
> Here's my "cloud"



I like "One" – reminds me of a song I've been listening to, as well as that YouTube thing "Brodyquest" (the bit at the end with the giant explosions). It's infectiously upbeat.


----------



## Tirade (Aug 1, 2013)

Howdy. Just signed up for the site, and even though I'm focusing more on writing words than music at the moment, I figured it never hurts to share.

I don't have any actual recorded stuff on my soundcloud, all digital. Here is the main link, what I have posted can be divided into two parts. The first is a sample soundtrack I was working on for a video game that was just a class project and never actually got made. The second is a side project I was working on, where I was writing a blog with music from the perspective of an artificial intelligence who was learning how to communicate with humans.

It was very difficult for me to resist the urge to do a better mixing and editing the section of Beethoven's 7th I did for the second project. Since I was doing it 'in character' rather than as myself, I couldn't let my own experience as a violinist influence what I was working on.  So there's no natural movement with tempo or volume, and the volume has been compressed to the point where the quiet parts are about half as loud as the loudest parts.


----------



## LiquidAnubis (Aug 15, 2013)

Soundcloud.com/user6034070

That's my page. No originals. Mostly arrangements I've done. Trumpet with organ, piano, and harp. Some good, some ok lol. Hope you enjoy it!


----------

